# Hackensack River/NJ Wetlands.



## DauntlessRV (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi. As I pass through the NJ Wetlands on the train, I see a lot of interesting areas as the Hackensack moves towards Newark Bay. Of course there are a lot of hills there that I assume are covered over garbage dumps. There are all kinds of trucking sites built on fill that never should have been built there. And I am sure there is plenty of residual pollution. But will all those wetlands, there should be an awful lot of interesting fish in those waters. Anyone have any experience there?


----------



## J Barbosa (Aug 22, 2012)

Me and a buddy grew up biking through those dumps with a rod attached too our hands. As a kid the cops would escort us back to a road and warn us...now I would be arrested.

Lots of burnt down cars. There are strippers in the hackey. Catch and release only unless you like having cancer. Monster blue claws (again cancer...). Also have caught flounder, eels, blueback herring, shad, largemouth, smallmouth, and bluefish.

90% we targeted bass and if they didn't cooperate we went carp fishing.

Monster carp in the brackish areas along with smaller largemouth and catfish. a lot of fun on 2lb trout rods.

Won't get any specific spots from me but a map is your friend.


----------



## DauntlessRV (Aug 15, 2012)

*Hackensack River/NJ Wetlands*

Thanks for the feedback and interesting stories. Shame how we let this area (and so much else) get trashed like that. That was the mentality before the 'environmental' thing started.



J Barbosa said:


> Me and a buddy grew up biking through those dumps with a rod attached too our hands. As a kid the cops would escort us back to a road and warn us...now I would be arrested.
> 
> Lots of burnt down cars. There are strippers in the hackey. Catch and release only unless you like having cancer. Monster blue claws (again cancer...). Also have caught flounder, eels, blueback herring, shad, largemouth, smallmouth, and bluefish.
> 
> ...


----------

